# UIViewController qui ne s'affiche pas



## NlC0 (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

je développe une application avec XCODE et Interface Builder et j'ai un léger soucis avec des UIViewController. En faite j'ai un rootViewControler et sur celui ci je souhaite selon le cas pouvoir afficher firstViewController et secondViewController (plusieurs pages pour l'app en faite). 

Dans rootViewController.h je déclare :


```
IBOutlet firstViewController *viewController1;
IBOutlet secondViewController *viewController2;
```
Toute deux déclarées @interface secondViewController:UIViewController


Dans rootAppDelegate.h :

```
rootViewController *viewController;
```

et dans rootAppDelegate.m :

```
- (void)applicationDidFinishLunching:(UIApplication *)application{

[viewController.view assSubView: viewController.viewController1.view];
[window addSubView:viewController.view];
[window makeKeyAndVisible];
}
```


viewController s'affiche sans problème sur window mais viewController1 et 2 n'apparaissent pas.

Je pense qu'il y a un rapport avec IB car en ouvrant rootViewController.xib, dans File's Owner je vois mes deux variables viewController1 et 2 qui ne sont reliés à rien, mais je ne sais pas où les relier justement


----------

